# 3 New Saanen X Boer Doelings & Question On Genetics



## stano40 (Jul 21, 2010)

Three new 10 week old Saanen X Boer doelings joined our goat herd yesterday.






















My questions are when a kid is born from cross parents, say a Saanen mother & a Boer buck is the mother the predominant parent?  In other words is it proper to call the kid a Saanen X Boer or making the father the predominant parent and saying the kid is a Boer X Saanen?

Another question is on breeding out a line.  Having a cross doeling and breeding her to only one on the line's that is predominant to her will that eventually breed out to a pure linage?

bob


----------



## ()relics (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess if you were a boer goat person you would call it a BoerXSaanen...and likewise if you were a saanen breeder you would say it was a SaanenXboer...To me If the sire and the dam were not papered fullblood animals then their offspring would simply be called a crossbred goat.....I have a hard time seeing any boer in them....But they may throw more boerish kids.
  If you are going for a purebred line, speaking from the boer side, I think I would start with something a little different....Don't get me wrong they look like very nice kids and may produce very nice kids But it would take a long time to breed up to a "high percentage" animal and then your glass ceiling would be a purebred, you would never get to the fullblood status, again from a boer perspective.
  On the other hand, alot of producers, me included, have a line of lower percentage does that produce some of the best wethers in comparison to fullblood/high percentage does....My commercial herd consists of crossbred does, their dams were all papered alpines while their sires were fullblood boer....They are simply my "commercial" herd...not boer/alpine or alpine/boer ;even though they could be papered 50% boer....and they are the best show wether makers that I own....I have no idea of how things work on the saanen side of things...But I would think it would be similar...BTW LOTS of people sell goats claiming some boer blood.....They think that automatically that will give the buyer tha impression that they will be big and meaty....If you didn't see the parents I would be skeptical.....JMO


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 21, 2010)

Technically you'd use the sire's breed first, then the dam's, so they're BoerXSaanen crosses.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 21, 2010)

They look pretty good!  

I saw your other post on the doeling's injured foot..


----------



## stano40 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, we're going to clean her up soon.  I have to wait for my wife to wake up, she works midnights.  

As soon as we get that done I'll post some new photo's on the injury.

bob


----------



## freemotion (Jul 21, 2010)

I know nothing of goat genetics.....but....I would think that the ears would be very different if there was any significant amount of Boer in there....

Hope her leg heals up!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 11, 2010)

To me, the only one that does not look full Saanen is the cream colored one. Although there are "colored" Saanens out there. But by the ears, if they are mixed with Boer, there is very little of it. Less than half, I would guess. Good looking girls, though!


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Oct 17, 2010)

We breed our Saanens to Boer bucks. According to what you are selling them for you would classify them under, but to register yyou would register them under their father.
We have very big boned Saanens and produce beautiful healthy offspring. Majority of white comes out, but we also see roan, and sometimes Brown (even though that year the buck had a black head). We breed our Saanens to boers so that we can get some money off of the wethers and doelings. They crosses are quick to put on meat and are usually as long and tall as the boers that are months ahead. They do not possess as much meat of course, but they aren't short by too much . They are usually very friendly and full of personality. We have sold our wethers in the fair, and our does to Boer breeders and just as pets. I'm not saying that we allways breed our Saanens to Boers though, but it is much harder selling a dairy doe, than it is a boer cross, same with wethers.
Ours have floppier ears though. If you keep breeding out, yes you can achieve "full" breed status.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 20, 2016)

I know this is old but....the looks of the kid and the ears are not a good indicator of how much of this or that a goat has.

Registered Saanen/Nubian...looks pure Saanen
4 Saanen/Togg cross doe kids 3 look pure Togg 4th looks pure Saanen plus waddles
Every year our full color 3/4 Boer 1/4 nubian doe is bred to our 100% alpine buck and the resulting kids are 50% alpine, 37.5% boer, and 12.5% nubian here are pics of a few from that same doe/buck combo.



kid on the left is the cross i am refering too.



same mixed kid in the middle, you can clearly see the boer cape though it is almost bleached looking.


 
One of this years kids.



His twin brother.

The boy in the first 2 pics ended up with alpine ears and the boys in the last two pics ended up with boer ears.


----------

